# leopard curs



## catchdog (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a leopard cur of my own and I want to see pics of other leopard curs, I like the way they are all different colors, so If you have a pic of your own I would like to see them. please post some pics.


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 30, 2010)

Already been posted....go here to see some.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571332


----------



## MULE (Sep 30, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Already been posted....go here to see some.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571332


leopard curs and catahoulas are two different types of curs


----------



## hansonw (Sep 30, 2010)

whats the diff?


----------



## MULE (Sep 30, 2010)

There is a huge debate currently within the leopard cur breeders with what to call them. Curs or hounds, but they fall in the middle of both really. 

Leopard curs open on track and are bred to tree, where Catahoulas are silent on track and bred to herd. Appearances are similar but there is differences within them. 

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Breeds/AmericanLeopardHoundRevisedJanuary12009

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Breeds/LouisianaCatahoulaLeopardDog


----------



## thomas gose (Sep 30, 2010)

MULE said:


> There is a huge debate currently within the leopard cur breeders with what to call them. Curs or hounds, but they fall in the middle of both really.
> 
> Leopard curs open on track and are bred to tree, where Catahoulas are silent on track and bred to herd. Appearances are similar but there is differences within them.
> 
> ...



x2 huge difference as he said a catahoula is a herd drivin dog and the cur is track and tree drivin. i did however run into some boys on a middle Ga wma running leopard cats and calling them treeing curs  they stayed busy that night but you know they never did tree


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 30, 2010)

Not many people know that... I have been trying to explain it to hundreds of people for years and all I get is confused looks


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 30, 2010)

hmm..i always thought they were the same and would either tree or herd if they were trained to do so...so one has more hound...no wonder I'm so backwards..in LA they were called Catahoula Leopard Curs

From Wikipedia, 

Catahoula Cur  
Other names Catahoula leopard dog
Catahoula hog dog
Louisiana Catahoula leopard dog
Catahoula hound 
Country of origin United States 
Traits 

Classification and standards 
AKC Herding (FSS) standard 
 The AKC Foundation Stock Service (FSS) is an optional recording service for purebred dogs that are not yet eligible for AKC registration. 
UKC Herding Dog Breeds standard 

Dog (Canis lupus familiaris) 
The Catahoula cur or Louisiana Catahoula leopard dog is an American dog breed. It is named after Catahoula Parish in the state of Louisiana in the United States. Of remaining dog breeds, the Catahoula is believed to have occupied North America the longest, aside from the dogs descended from Native American-created breeds. The breed is sometimes referred to as the "Catahoula Hound" or "Catahoula Leopard Hound", as it is not a true hound, but a cur. It is also called the Catahoula hog dog, reflecting its traditional use in hunting wild boar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catahoula_Cur


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a pair of 8 wk. pups that I have. The true Leopard Cur has a more hound looking head shape. These come from silent parents. There definitely are a difference. I own both and you can visually tell them apart with no problem.


----------



## catchdog (Oct 1, 2010)

nice looking pups


----------



## catchdog (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## wildlifecory (Oct 1, 2010)

leopards are nice dogs.  I have hunted several out of tree stock and they made nice coondogs.  They were real gritty and had good nose.  All that I messed with were open  or semi open on track.  If you could find a silent one you should have the start to a nice hog dog.

Another good thing, the leopards haven't been ruined by pet owners and shows like so many of the cats.  This may change in the near future since they are now recognized as hounds.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 1, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> hmm..i always thought they were the same and would either tree or herd if they were trained to do so...so one has more hound...no wonder I'm so backwards..in LA they were called Catahoula Leopard Curs
> 
> From Wikipedia,
> 
> ...



Good post....too many people trying to nit pick down to the nitty gritty and "define" a breed.  They're all just cats to me.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 1, 2010)

hmm...interesting..the deeper you dig there may be a difference...one the spanish bred with mexican dogs and one with native american dogs...and one does have more hound...guess i will be looking for the sneaky indian stuff

ya gotta get out of mainstream media


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 1, 2010)

Good lookin pup !  { CATCHDOG }


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 1, 2010)

hmm...interesting..the deeper you dig there may be a difference...one the spanish bred with mexican dogs and one with native american dogs...and one does have more hound...guess i will be looking for the sneaky indian stuff


----------



## MULE (Oct 1, 2010)

Wikipedia is a joke, I can edit anything on it to whatever I want.  

Wolfpack your right the good breeders do get picky, VERY pick that's why their stuff breeds true and constant. This tread is a good example of why there are cat's out there that open on tract.

Jester look up Richard Mcduffie, not sure if he's still around but he can explain the Leopard curs very well. He use to write a column in "Full Cry" called breeding for results. I always thought he was very insightful on his breeding theories. 

In addition it is common knowledge that the Leopard curs were bred to Plots, and this is where the maltese Plotts come from. Ask any old Plott man and they will tell you there is a clear difference from a Catahoula to a Leopard cur. Why would any man want to breed a herding dog to his treed dogs? You would only bred tree dogs to tree dogs. 

Catchdog, sorry your thread got off tract.


----------



## catchdog (Oct 2, 2010)

no problem i just like reading what you all have to say maybe one day i'll learn something mule and cur'n plott man thanks


----------

